# teaching



## georgiageorgia12 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have my state visa, victoria and now have to find a teaching job in Victoria before I can make the big move - any ideas how I can make this happen fast?


----------



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

School starts here in Feb. most schools look for staff from Oct-Dec. However, starting next week there maybe more postings as schools start to open again but I wouldn't expect too much. I've been looking since Oct but no luck but I am a new graduate. If you have a lot of experience then it may be easier. There are several agencies you can try. SMART teachers, Anzuk, and SOS. Also check seek.com.au and for government jobs in Victoria search recruitment online. Make sure you register with the VIT first as the schools won't even consider you without VIT registration.( that is for Victoria other states have different governing bodies)


----------

